# The New Pets



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Got a snake today, just wanted to let him settle in so the pics a not that great, but shows the color. He is a Hypo Honduran milk snake.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Also my fieonce picked up this little horny toad


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hahah that toad is horny hahaha just playing around sweet milk snake


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

very nice lookin snake


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Love them both, the color on that snake is remarkable.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i've always wanted a horny toad, do they have the same care requirements as a bearded dragon?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^ sort of, need warm temps, but have quite a different diet


----------

